# Neck Injury



## Janey (Oct 10, 2005)

I suffered a nceck injury last year whilst having treatment for vertigo. I woke the following day with the start of DP which hasnt left me since. The anxiety is dreadful and i really feel like life is over somedays
The neck injury has brought on cervical spondolysis which is extremely painful and makes me feel very dizzy and off balance

But the DP is worse with the pain - does anyone have anything similar wondered if there was a connection

I regualrly wake in a panic sweating heart racing feeling like im about to die from heart attack. The day is then off to a bad start feel like i have no arms, legs not breathing etc and somedays i feel like i have no head - is that part of DP??

I really feel everyday is my last and im thankful im still here but sometimes wish it was over its a dreadful state to be in


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

I would describe most of my days exactly like that. It has been about a year now since I started having feelings like you described. Medical tests show that I am physically fine. The symptoms haven't gotten worse , they have just held a merciless constant grip on me. So I think the only thing that can be done is to accept it, and find an artistic catharsis or something that helps "unlearn" this way of thinking. I know my body is entact, and I know I am breathing. The frustrating part is feeling confident in being able to beat the disorder only to have it crippled a few hours down the line by another anxiety attack. I have the same problem with feeling like "death" is inevitable everyday. Some nights I haven't been able to sleep because when I try to sleep I wake up numb and gasping for breath, convinced that I am passing away. But the next thing I know it is the next day. They really are awful sensations, and I wish you luck with 
finding a way to elude those feelings/thoughts.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

i fall into the camp that suggests you best ignore your neck injury/vertigo-dp connection.it is the start of a slippery slope into symptom swapping and problem hunting.for instance,imagine someone posts this evening a claim that inner ear canal problems lead to dp,which is caused by a virus or a bacterial infection.you go looking up what the virus is.someone posts that a certain bacteria associated with food types causes this.you start to worry about mushrooms.someone adds to this the problem of mobile phone radiation.etc etc.before you know it ,you are unsafe to leave your bedroom because you are avoiding all kinds of stimuli leading to dp/dr.

dp/dr isnt an illness.the trick is to realise even 'normal' people arer subject to it.they just dont worry or obsess about it.

if your neck is bothering you with pain,get it seen to.vertigo....either avoid heights or get used to them,but dont be afraid of dp feelings associated with heights,its a perfectly normal reaction.

if you have a shocking level of dp,or it is going on 24/7,then its brought on by a major depression and you definitely need professional help,medication and patience to get thru it.gud luck either way.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

yes..! I thought I already answered this to you a few weeks ago. Yes, I suffer neck problems. Used to give me vertigo and horrible wakings in the night because it felt like all the cirulation to my head was cut off.
Let me tell you that whenever my neck is acting up is when I end up getting dp, all day feeling like Im totally out of whack dizzy feeling like Im walking and something is pushing me...

I never could figure out if my anxiety caused this problem or if this problem caused my anxiety panic attacks dp etc.

Let me tell you something though. I just did 10 sessions of physical therapy for my neck. It has helped TONS. PT told me that if it the results were to last I have to keep going every six months. I told him that if I can have these 10 days of ''clearness'' that I have had after this therapy I will go 10 times a year only for 10 days results! I really hope it lasts.

When I wake up it is the WORST. Neck problems cause many phsycological problems and emotional ones. I usually would wake up feeling like my body was made of cinderblocks. ...this is from the neck problem...

I know how you feel. Have you done any type of therapy for your neck?
I feel like I have no head either. I think it may be dp some days but its an awful coincidence I only get it when Im feeling bad from my neck problems.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Very interesting. I, too, have severe neck problems that have been acting up since the dp. My dp doesn't come and go so can't correlate it to that but I have questioned whether there was a connection just as I have questioned everything that is happening regularly as a what-if. I was in a car accident 21/2 years ago and it could be from that but what if it does something to the nerves that causes a reaction in the brain? As the person said above though, we probably shouldn't spend too much time with this kind of speculation but have it aligned or treated and see if it makes a difference. Mine is so painful that I will go to a chiropractor when I get the money. Good luck, freesong


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

my problems started from birth. i had a very traumatic one and the doctor that performed the unnessisary c-sec on my mom was drunk at the time. my head was already out when he decided to pull me BACK the other way. he is dead now, but through research i found out that his nickname was 'the butcher', because he ALWAYS performed 'emergency' c-secs on women who would have been very able to have the baby naturally. the reason was he could get 3 times the ammount of money from a c-sec then he would a natural birth.

after i was born, i was far from a normal baby. i NEVER cried. not once. my eyes were vacant and i barely moved. i couldnt close my mouth and my tongue was always hanging out. my parents told everyone that it was because i was a 'good' baby. but my grandmother was adimant that there was something terribly wrong with me.

ive been dped for as long as i can remember. along with a host of other related neurological problems. 2 years ago i was listening to a program where a doctor was explaining the high risk of spinal cord injury in emergency c-sec operations when the baby is already coming through the birth canal, and how this practice is now being abandoned by many doctors because of this risk. the babies that do get this injury, end up with symptoms identical to my own.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

well anyone I have talked to ( orthopedists, physical therapists etc) told me that you can have neck problems from anxiety, panic syndrom, depression etc but that an existing physical neck problem can cause all these things too.
Think about being in a state of cronic dizziness and disequilibrium and pain all the time through the took that holds your whole head up. It can cause alot of problems as all the nerves and arteries glands thyroid etc etc etc go through there. If there is even the slightest problem it can create so many other symptoms.
In my case vertigo in the mornings and a terrible terrible head buzzing and pressure all day long for weeks.Vision problems ( althouth mine is 20-20) feeling like a paper weight was on my head full of cement..Basically feeling I was wearing a vice that sqeezed so BAD all the way to my nose.

This would cause a chain reaction of depression and then a whole other load of thoughts to go with it about existance etc etc etc.
I have had panic disorder adn agoraphobia for years and years..just now at 35 I find out that my neck is totally off. So its a bit comforting to know there is nothing wrong with my brain. Im glad I never took any meds for this and basically muddle through this crap.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

well anyone I have talked to ( orthopedists, physical therapists etc) told me that you can have neck problems from anxiety, panic syndrom, depression etc but that an existing physical neck problem can cause all these things too.
Think about being in a state of cronic dizziness and disequilibrium and pain all the time through the took that holds your whole head up. It can cause alot of problems as all the nerves and arteries glands thyroid vision etc etc etc go through there. If there is even the slightest problem it can create so many other symptoms.

In my case vertigo in the mornings and a terrible terrible head buzzing and pressure all day long for weeks.Vision problems ( althouth mine is 20-20) feeling like a paper weight was on my head full of cement..Basically feeling I was wearing a vice that sqeezed so BAD all the way to my nose.

This would cause a chain reaction of depression and then a whole other load of thoughts to go with it about existance identity issues, feeling so dissassosiated and cut off, not fully ''HERE'' , stuff looked wierd, basically all the wonderful things in a dp dr world because I was feeling like shit all the time.
I have had panic disorder adn agoraphobia for years and years..just now at 35 I find out that my neck is totally off. So its a bit comforting to know there is nothing wrong with my brain. Im glad I never took any meds for this and basically muddle through this crap.


----------

